# Ok!! Can any one explain!



## Gazza1977 (May 5, 2011)

Hi all I just looked at my online  tracking status thing and it now say medicals finelized! Can anyone tell me what that means? And what will happen next??? 
Thankyou gaz


----------



## wattsbug (Jun 25, 2010)

Gazza1977 said:


> Hi all I just looked at my online tracking status thing and it now say medicals finelized! Can anyone tell me what that means? And what will happen next???
> Thankyou gaz


doesnt this mean that your medical results are fine and next stage is visa grant!!!

however if im wrong then i do apologise


----------



## Jeanette Bosch (Nov 13, 2010)

Gazza1977 said:


> Hi all I just looked at my online tracking status thing and it now say medicals finelized! Can anyone tell me what that means? And what will happen next???
> Thankyou gaz


Congrats - at least you know you're healthy enough for Oz. Next step will read "Processing Further" and then you wait and wait again. However, I will say that if you monitor this site you will see that there are people who jump straight to "Applicant Approved".

There doesn't seem to be any sort of consistency to the Stutus messages. I think it all depends on the individual Case Officer as to whether he/she takes the time to update the thing.

At least you can semi-celebrate!

J.


----------



## Gazza1977 (May 5, 2011)

Err not sure what to do! I don't like the wait and wait again! Iv bin waiting for 19 months lol! If u were honest how much longer now? Could they even say no??


----------



## Jeanette Bosch (Nov 13, 2010)

Gazza1977 said:


> Err not sure what to do! I don't like the wait and wait again! Iv bin waiting for 19 months lol! If u were honest how much longer now? Could they even say no??


Let's just say you are on the "home stretch"..... the finishing line is literally in site. I couldn't put a "time" on it but I think we will all be envious watching your posts from now on.

Regards,
J.


----------



## Gazza1977 (May 5, 2011)

Lol thanks I do hope so! I'm still nevous they will say no! And it all would be to waste!


----------



## ozthedream (Dec 31, 2010)

very very minimal chances of saying no mate - its the home stretch - start looking at preperations & things to do posts .


----------



## Rupertx (Jul 15, 2011)

Gazza1977 said:


> Lol thanks I do hope so! I'm still nevous they will say no! And it all would be to waste!


Very unlikely you would be told no at this point. Assuming you were asked to go for medicals, then you will most likely get your visa grant within anything from a few days to a few weeks (the latter if you are unlucky).


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

I'd start doing the Happy Dance :dance: - you are so close now!

Dolly


----------



## Mirette (Aug 20, 2009)

Gazza,
I'm in the very same situation like yours, i've been waiting since 03/06/2011 -that's when i got the finalized status- and since then i haven't received anything from DIAC, i'm starting to get really worried .. it's been more than 6 weeks now  , I can hardly wait, i'm worried that they may say no even, cuz i don't know what is taking that long ...


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

If you have sent all the documents they need, including the PCC. And all rest of the documents status were met and the medicals were the last thing left. 
Then according to what I have experienced you should have a grant within a week time.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

keep checking your status every now and then, it will be met for all very soon. i used to check it a few times each day, well, not few really but say a couple of dozen times  adn one fine morning i go online, check my status and everything is met, this was before we even got an email from our agent, i emailed him and he was sending us an email the same time that we have the visa. 

keep an eye on the website i'd say


----------



## thewreck (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Mirette ya im kinda similar to you guys in the waiting game.my application was a paper one though and since my meds and police checks went in I havnt heard anything as yet .Will they tell me that all paperwork has been met before they even make a final decision? guess the paper app is way slower.am i right in also saying that if its gone in before the 1st of july it dosnt make any difference as regards the state migration plan changes?


----------



## Gazza1977 (May 5, 2011)

Thanks guys! I really hope we here something next week! So many plans but can't put any into action till we get a yes!


----------



## Mirette (Aug 20, 2009)

Many thanks guys for your replies 

Thewreck: I'm an online applicant, and i'm still waiting though ..

F1-Cuf: All docs are sent for me , my husband and the baby , pcc and medicals too .. everything is met except for my husbands' documents, i asked my CO about that part and she said i don't have to worry as i can never see what they have for him on file through this page ..

anj 1976: I'm checking the site every 2 hours  and there is nothing new every time
.. the wait is soooo difficult .. every time you log in you expect something new then you get dissapointed and you know you have to wait again till tomorrow - at least - ...

Gazza: I feel the same as you do, i don't dare to go any further in the whole immigration process untill i get that magic grant letter ... 

I hope too that we hear good news this week


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Mirette

Welcome to the waiting room .. we all have gone thru the same wait game.. the day I was a little relaxed adn not so much in a rush to see the page i got my visa that very day


----------



## melinscotland (Jul 31, 2010)

When I log on my Medicals
Say finalized and have done since April . But it dosnt shown anything else ? My actually document attachment list has everything on it including police checks . Am I missing something ? Is there another page..... That gives more info on status ?


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> Mirette
> 
> Welcome to the waiting room .. we all have gone thru the same wait game.. the day I was a little relaxed adn not so much in a rush to see the page i got my visa that very day





Hahhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

I’m glad im not in to this waiting room cause I would go mad
I’m happy im in UK and I like it that way

Good luck


----------



## aliciathoo (Jul 18, 2011)

usually after medical check, the process is fast, i got mine within 2w after medical (altho the whole process takes 12 mths) ... shld b anytime now


----------



## Gazza1977 (May 5, 2011)

Well another week nearly goes by and nothing my agent said it would be soon as co has hundreds of files to look at! Wish they would look at my bloody file lol!!!!


----------



## Gazza1977 (May 5, 2011)

Ps.... any one else herd anything????


----------



## Gazza1977 (May 5, 2011)

End of the week is here and still no change!


----------



## Jeanette Bosch (Nov 13, 2010)

Gazza1977 said:


> End of the week is here and still no change!


Next week Gazza, next week. I can feel it in my bones! Did you see my last entry on the 457 Timelines thread. OUR part of the application took 27 days but I gave the whole step-by-step process and dates. 

Enjoy this LAST weekend of peace and quiet because after that you're going to be running around like a headless chicken!

Regards,
J.


----------



## Gazza1977 (May 5, 2011)

Ow how I hope you are right! But for some reason I think we might be looking at few months in this position!


----------



## Gazza1977 (May 5, 2011)

Do the diac work at the weekend?? Or is there no point me even looking??


----------



## thewreck (Apr 30, 2011)

Gazza1977 said:


> Ps.... any one else herd anything????


Gazz yes man I got it.Visa granted on friday last.didnt get a chance to post this until now.Im gonna put up a post with all the time lines for others to see.my dilema now is that ive been offered a job in the uk and i could do with the cash.is it true that youj can go to oz to validate your visa and then come out again soon afterward


----------



## Gazza1977 (May 5, 2011)

Well done mate! I'm jealous! Yer u have to validate with in 9 months! I just hope I get mine this week! But I'm not hopefull!


----------



## thewreck (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh gazz I thought it was 12 months approx .actually its sometime nxt may for me.thing is ive got a job offer in the uk now so im up in the air.any suggestions.? oh and man dont you be panicky youll get it soon as well


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi wreck
take the job, validate your visa, go straight to UK, come back in a few years to AU.. cant be simpler. as long as you validate the visa, you can come anytime in next 5 years but remember for getting your PR visa extended if you want to go out you have to be around for atleast 2 years. read RRV conditions.


----------



## Mirette (Aug 20, 2009)

I"m still waiting too .. nothing  i'm so disappointed ... when will this letter show up ???


----------



## Gazza1977 (May 5, 2011)

Still nothing! I'm hoping for tomorrow but I very much doubt it!! Iv looked at our people's time lines and I must get mine with in the next two weeks! Surely!!!


----------



## Mirette (Aug 20, 2009)

Same for me Gazza ... Nothing at all  ... I'm really getting worried ... it's almost 2 months now since medicals were finalized ...


----------



## Gazza1977 (May 5, 2011)

There we go another week goes buy! And nothing at all still says meds finalised! Processing further! Gutted!!


----------



## Gazza1977 (May 5, 2011)

Ok!! Will it be this week?


----------



## melinscotland (Jul 31, 2010)

Lets hope so


----------



## Gazza1977 (May 5, 2011)

Guess what still nothing! Getting fed up now! I so bad wanna resign from my job! But can't till it arrives!


----------



## Mirette (Aug 20, 2009)

Dear friends I got it finally, yesterday 01/08/2011 was the big surprise, 
Gazza don't worry you will receive the letter before you know it  It took almost 2 months for me since medicals were finalized, i expect that you will receive yours this week ... be prepared for the party


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

congratulations mirette


----------



## Gazza1977 (May 5, 2011)

And guess what another week goes buy and nothing!! What a joke!!!


----------



## Mirette (Aug 20, 2009)

Gazza1977 said:


> And guess what another week goes buy and nothing!! What a joke!!!


Don't worry, you'll get it soon, i know that the waiting is sooooooooo painful, i've just been through it , but as soon as you'll get it you'll forget all about this long waiting period


----------



## Gazza1977 (May 5, 2011)

Ok this week surely!


----------



## Gazza1977 (May 5, 2011)

Well guess what, not this week and a public hols on Monday so I'm almost giving up!


----------



## ntvngoc (Sep 1, 2010)

Which c/o team are you in? Mine is team 6 and have been waiting for 10 days since my medical finalized. 

Good luck to all of us!


----------



## Gazza1977 (May 5, 2011)

I don't have a clue! How did u find out that?


----------



## ntvngoc (Sep 1, 2010)

In the email they sent you/your agent to request further docs. You don't know beecause you use an agent 

some people said that some team are faster than others, but i din't think so


----------



## Gazza1977 (May 5, 2011)

Omg it's come I can't believe it!!!!!! We are so so so happy! I'd like to thank everyone who has helped recently for all your kind words! Hope to be in adelaide by xmas can't wait to start our new life!!!!!!!


----------



## melinscotland (Jul 31, 2010)

Gazza1977 said:


> Omg it's come I can't believe it!!!!!! We are so so so happy! I'd like to thank everyone who has helped recently for all your kind words! Hope to be in adelaide by xmas can't wait to start our new life!!!!!!!


Congratulations it's an amazing feeling !!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2011)

Gazza1977 said:


> Omg it's come I can't believe it!!!!!! We are so so so happy! I'd like to thank everyone who has helped recently for all your kind words! Hope to be in adelaide by xmas can't wait to start our new life!!!!!!!


CONGRATZ MAN!!!! :clap2: Wish you best of luck for next steps. Do keep us all updated how things go in the settling down phase: getting a house, a job, etc. Hope to hear from you often!!!


----------



## ntvngoc (Sep 1, 2010)

Congrat man! 
Wish i have the same feeling soon!


----------



## sheclisamtriimi (Nov 6, 2010)

Great news Gazza, just sent you a mail on another thread saying keep the chin up, but see it is high in the sky now. Well done


----------



## fburns (Aug 1, 2011)

*lol*

it means you are medically fit!congrats!please proceed....lol(kidding_


----------



## Mirette (Aug 20, 2009)

Gongratulations Gazza, I'm soooooo happy for you, it took so long, but now i'm sure that you forgot all the painful waiting times 
I wish you a happy life in your new country ... 
I'm heading for Perth before Xmas too ..


----------

